# How long does it take after order



## peterpeterhaha (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi I am rather new to this as you can see. I am planning on doing ED but I am wondering how long it takes. If I were to order today how long would it take before i could pickup my car. And also how long does shipping take?

thanks for your help


----------



## BMWilliam (Jan 25, 2005)

It will depend on the production # that is given to the ED department, but it normally takes about six weeks and about 4 weeks after you drop it off to arrive here in the states. wb


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

peterpeterhaha,
General questions such as this topic has been beaten to death. You can easily find the answer bythe search function.

Good Luck,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------

